# 120x60x25cm Diy acrylic tank



## matt (24 Nov 2015)

Plants and substrate arrive tomorrow


----------



## sanj (24 Nov 2015)

Have you written a journal on how you made it? Must be satisfying to create your own.


----------



## matt (24 Nov 2015)

sanj said:


> Have you written a journal on how you made it? Must be satisfying to create your own.



I did on my first acrylic tank here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/diy-acrylic-tank-build-new-update.31622/   
but not for this one.

It is very satisfying yes, but a little un-nerving on the first fill.


----------



## matt (18 Jan 2016)

About time for an update

First planted on 25/11/15

Cryptocoryne balance
Cryptocoryne wendtii  brown
Hydrocotyle leucocephala (floating)
Nymphoides aquatica  banana
Salvinia natans
Eleocharis acicularis
Various anubias

No added co2 
Eco-complete substrate
Dosing with Neutro T
Top up 10 L a week, no water changes yet!
Day of planting


----------



## matt (18 Jan 2016)

All the dwarf hair grass went brown and mushy so it's gone, also most of the pennywort has withered away but some is still hanging on same with the Salvinia, crypts and anubias however are storming ahead.

Photos taken today


----------



## flygja (19 Jan 2016)

That's quite possible the shallowest tank I've ever seen in comparison with its length and width. What's the tank underneath for? Are they connected?


----------



## faizal (19 Jan 2016)

This is amazing. You have to plant more cryptocoryne balansae !!!!! I am as curious as Flygja,....are you planning on running it into a sump? Wet / dry filter maybe?


----------



## matt (19 Jan 2016)

flygja said:


> What's the tank underneath for? Are they connected?





faizal said:


> are you planning on running it into a sump? Wet / dry filter maybe?



That is the first tank I built a few years back, a friend was given 4 gold fish in a bowl without a filter by someone who was immigrating to  Australia, she didn't really want them and her little bengal kitten was showing too much interest in them, this one was built specifically for them


----------

